# Deva's Mortuary Chester.



## vanburen (Jan 4, 2009)

I noticed that the last few reports for the old Countess of Deva Hospital at Chester have been absent of mortuary pics,so this being my favourite part of the explore heres a few from my trip.Not really much to say about it except that at some point its where all the stiffs from the hospital 'chilled'.


----------



## MD (Jan 4, 2009)

nice shots 
we also missed it!! is it still there? was it near the annex?


----------



## vanburen (Jan 4, 2009)

Its at the very front near the old admin,not too far from the air ambulance pad.PM me if you go.


----------



## lilli (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks like its had a clean!


----------



## MD (Jan 4, 2009)

vanburen said:


> Its at the very front near the old admin,not too far from the air ambulance pad.PM me if you go.



we went the other day mate wish id known sooner. gutted 
thanks anyway


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, you're so lucky! I'd love to explore such a place. I love the green floor and is that an embalming machine in the last pic?


----------



## vanburen (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont think it is my freind.maybe someone who reads the post could educate us further....


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 4, 2009)

i never knew it existed.
been twice so far too.

good excuse for a third visit me thinks


----------



## Lennye4evo (Jan 4, 2009)

Righ guys, after some huge help from vanburren i excitedly rang my friend who has studied the ariel vievs and is certain tahts it was knocked down some time ago I hope someone proves otherwise, i went lets say very recently and from the info ive been given it seems very likely that its gone. Bloody gutted, thats not to say im still going to have another look tho just to be certain.


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn, I hope it's not gone..


----------



## Disco Kitten (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm 99% sure it has gone


----------



## Disco Kitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Disco Kitten said:


> I'm 99% sure it has gone



I was wrong! Its still standing, albeit surrounded by builders...


----------



## Lennye4evo (Jan 6, 2009)

oh god, i do hope so il be going back very soon!!


----------



## vanburen (Jan 6, 2009)

Get your skates on fellow,if you miss it thats it,gone forever.....


----------



## mortaldecay (Jan 15, 2009)

I was checking out access to this on my last visit, nice to see you got in. I think a return visit is in order now


----------



## mcspringzy (Jan 15, 2009)

I am popping up here feb/march time. I didnt realise it was being demolised at the moment?!


----------



## noodles88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone up for a visit pretty soon?


----------



## Krypton (Mar 24, 2009)

Were the lights on inside or did you have a torch because th elight seems pretty strong.


----------



## vanburen (Mar 24, 2009)

The lights wer'nt on mate,plenty of light in the PM room because of the sky lights and the pics of the chapel of rest bit and fridges were probably took with the flash on.im sure the door was left open as we went in so thats added light too.Good question,like it


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Mar 24, 2009)

noodles88 said:


> Anyone up for a visit pretty soon?



I wouldn't mind having a look. could do with another look around the rest of Deva again as well.


----------



## Potter (Mar 24, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## blair (Mar 25, 2009)

fasinated by this place would love to go but doubt i will get down


----------



## missfish (Mar 25, 2009)

We missed it as well  Along with alot of other stuff as we didnt go very well prepared. I cant actually remember seeing many if any pics of this before.


----------

